# Overstayed in Egypt?



## Jameson15

I'm an American citizen but I've grown up in Egypt, I've been here for over 10 years and my step father is Egyptian as my mother remarried to an Egyptian many many years ago. I've been here ever since, my visa expired in 2007 but I was still young and a kid and my mother never renewed it because she believed as a minor they wouldn't care as long as she has a valid visa and residency. Now I'm about to turn 20 and leaving back to America but my new passport has no visa in it and the old one expired in 07 or 08, what is the best plan for us to do? Some people suggest to us to go to the airport and pay a fine but I don't want to risk missing my plane or anything, I already booked my tickets home.


----------



## hurghadapat

Jameson15 said:


> I'm an American citizen but I've grown up in Egypt, I've been here for over 10 years and my step father is Egyptian as my mother remarried to an Egyptian many many years ago. I've been here ever since, my visa expired in 2007 but I was still young and a kid and my mother never renewed it because she believed as a minor they wouldn't care as long as she has a valid visa and residency. Now I'm about to turn 20 and leaving back to America but my new passport has no visa in it and the old one expired in 07 or 08, what is the best plan for us to do? Some people suggest to us to go to the airport and pay a fine but I don't want to risk missing my plane or anything, I already booked my tickets home.




Like other people seem to have advised you just go to the airport and pay the fine, but give yourself plenty of time at airport so you don't miss your flight.


----------



## Jameson15

hurghadapat said:


> Like other people seem to have advised you just go to the airport and pay the fine, but give yourself plenty of time at airport so you don't miss your flight.


Do you have any idea how this process works? I was told if the visa expires for less than 6 months the fine is 150 and more than 6 months is 200. Will there be a problem considering the fact my visa has been expired for years? Most of the time it was expired however I was in school or in Egypt as a student.


----------



## hurghadapat

Jameson15 said:


> Do you have any idea how this process works? I was told if the visa expires for less than 6 months the fine is 150 and more than 6 months is 200. Will there be a problem considering the fact my visa has been expired for years? Most of the time it was expired however I was in school or in Egypt as a student.





I'm sorry i can't help you there especially as Egypt seems to change the rules on a daily basis or it depends on what mood the person who is dealing with it is in that day !!
Why not go along to the visa offices and explain your situation to them and see what they have to say.


----------



## Jameson15

hurghadapat said:


> I'm sorry i can't help you there especially as Egypt seems to change the rules on a daily basis or it depends on what mood the person who is dealing with it is in that day !!
> Why not go along to the visa offices and explain your situation to them and see what they have to say.


Thank you for replying. I decided to just go to the immigration office this week and apply for a new visa. I'm not sure what to expect since it's been so long since I overstayed. I expect to pay a fine and I'm ready for that, but does anyone think it will be more harsh punishment than that? I hope they understand I was a minor in school 90% of of my overstay..


----------



## Kinetic

*Simillar Situation*

How it went with you so far ?

A German friend have a similar situation but overstayed just 18 MOnths.
is it safe to go to Mogamaa and pay the fine and problem solved.
Or just pay it at the airport and don't bother at mogamaa at all.


----------



## Jameson15

Kinetic said:


> How it went with you so far ?
> 
> A German friend have a similar situation but overstayed just 18 MOnths.
> is it safe to go to Mogamaa and pay the fine and problem solved.
> Or just pay it at the airport and don't bother at mogamaa at all.


They had me pay a fine 30 L.E per year. It was no problem, everyone was super nice and helpful. I went with a lawyer though and that was a huge huge help. Few days later I get a call for the interview, I go to the interview and after 30 minutes I was done and told to go to get my visa in 21 days.
I believe my situation was different because I was a minor, I literally told them it was out of my hands and such and they understood. They didn't even care that I already booked a plane ticket out of Egypt, I had the ticket with me and no one wanted to see it. 

Best advice, go with a lawyer. It may be more expensive but you'll be on the safe side.


----------



## Kinetic

*Lawer COntacts*

Really Appreciate your feedback.
May you provide me with your Lawyer contacts ?


----------



## hurghadapat

Kinetic said:


> Really Appreciate your feedback.
> May you provide me with your Lawyer contacts ?


It will have to be done by PM and Jameson15 needs to make one more post to enable his PM facility......new members are not allowed to make recommendations so that's why he will need to do it by PM.


----------



## Kinetic

Surprisingly, german embassy was very reluctant to do any help !
i'll have to check for Lawyer references in a new thread !

thank's for your feedback


----------



## hurghadapat

Kinetic said:


> Surprisingly, german embassy was very reluctant to do any help !
> i'll have to check for Lawyer references in a new thread !
> 
> thank's for your feedback


Your embassy cannot get involved in what is the law in the country you are living in....but tbh i wouldn't bother with a lawyer as difficult to find an honest one so just go to airport and pay the fine there....going rate seems to be about 150le.


----------



## Jameson15

Kinetic said:


> Surprisingly, german embassy was very reluctant to do any help !
> i'll have to check for Lawyer references in a new thread !
> 
> thank's for your feedback


Embassy won't help you, I emailed mine and they responded a week later saying contact the Egyptian immigration office. If you're in the Red Sea area I can recommend you a great lawyer.


----------



## Kinetic

Thanks James, But i'm in Cairo.

Best to you,


----------



## hurghadapat

francofunghi said:


> no proble with overstaying in Egypt. Just pay about 30$ fine


Rules are changing in Egypt so i don't think it's wise to be telling people that it's ok to overstay.


----------

